# Connexion disque reseau par VPN



## sform9 (17 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir a tous

J'ai un soucis tout bete, enfin pour celui qui s'y connait.
J'ai installé IPSecuritas. Apres moulte tentative et reglages diverse, ce VPN fonctionne (du moins les voyant sont au vert)
Ma question toute bete est celle là:
Comment je fais pour monter sur mon bureau les dossiers qui se trouve sur un serveur coté italien.
J'imagine qu'une fois IPSecuritas lancé, je fait finder->Aller->se connecter au serveur... -> mais apres c'est là que je coince
Je mets quoi dans la demande serveur ???
smb://ipduserveur/ipdelamachine/nomdudossier ??
afp ???
ftp ???
Y a t il un fichier dans /etc a modifier a la main ???

le serveur est un Zyxel
Le but etant d'afficher sur mon bureau ces dossiers dans lesquels je pourrais déposer des fichiers de boulot.
cela a fonctionné sur l'emulation windows que j'ai
L'informaticien a configuré le tout et a fait des raccourcis sur le bureau Win des dossiers désirés

enfin bref, c'est bete mais tellement rageant de pas trouver

merci a tout ceux qui auront un semblant de réponse

Ma config: imac 27", OSX.10.4
IPSecuritas 4.5


----------



## kasimodem (18 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Le principe d'un VPN est de relier deux réseaux privés par lien crypté via un réseau public, donc au final une fois le VPN monté c'est comme si tu étais physiquement branché à côté du serveur. Tu dois donc l'adresser avec son adresse IP privée interne (exemple 192.168.0.1 ou son nom netbios sur le réseau local)


----------



## lolipale (19 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Attention toutefois de na pas être dans le même range IP ...
Si le réseau IP distant est en classe 192.168.1.xxx et vous aussi, vous allez rencontrez des problèmes de connexion.
Lorsque l'on utilise un VPN, soit le serveur distant propose un VLAN particulier soit vous devez changer l'IP de votre routeur domestique (passer par exemple en IP 192.168.16.xxx).
Si le serveur distant est un Mac vous pouvez utiliser sur le serveur l'interface réseau virtuel comme expliqué *ici*

Le choix du protocole dépend en fait du type de serveur visé. Préférez smb/cifs (obligatoire si le serveur est un PC, optionnel sur un Mac (en sachant toutefois qu'Apple a adopté aujourd'hui le protocole smb comme protocole par défaut)). Afp (Apple Filling Protocol) est conservé pour l'instant pour assurer la compatibilité avec des serveurs Apple plus anciens.
En résumé, une fois connecté en VPN, utiliser le Menu du Finder "Aller", puis se connecter au serveur puis :
smb://adresse_ip_serveur/nom_du_point_de_partage/

PS : Votre signature indique Mac OS 10.4 ???? Est-ce vraiment exact ?


----------



## sform9 (22 Juillet 2015)

Merci de ces infos, je vais creuser lolipale
je vais regarder l'histoire des IP, ca me rappel qqchose
Yosemite version10.10.4
Imac 27", proc 3,4HHz intel core i7


----------



## sform9 (3 Août 2015)

Bonjour, je reviens faire un tour.
merci Lolipale, c'est bien les adresses ip qui faisaient barrage. J'ai donc changé l'adresse ip de ma box comme tu l'a recommandé et via le menu aller au serveur, cela fonctionne sans aucun soucis.
merci encore


----------

